# My new foster pups!



## lindseycampbell358 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey guys! A friend recently passed away and had made no arrangements for her beloved dogs, so my hubs and I took them in to find them new homes. Am I allowed to make a post with their pics and info? Thanks!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

You should be able to. I think it is just when you are a Junior Member that it doesn't allow it.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

how many dogs and why don't you keep them?


----------

